# [KDE4] On en est où ?

## gbetous

Bonjour,

Je voudrais jeter un oeil à KDE4, sans tout pêter de mon KDE3.

Je suis un peu perdu dans les différents howto pas forcéments tous à jours et je sais plus trop comment s'y prendre (overlay ou portage officiel etc.) Est-ce que la doc officielle Gentoo est d'actualité ? Est-ce que ça permet de faire cohabiter les 2 versions et pouvoir tester tranquillement KDE4 ?

Merci !

----------

## benji123

Salut,

 *gbetous wrote:*   

>  Est-ce que la doc officielle Gentoo est d'actualité ? 
> 
> Merci !

 

Non, ce document n'est plus maintenu. Il concerne la version 4.0 de KDE. On en est à la 4.1.3. 

Utilise ce tuto : http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/kde/kde4-guide.xml que j'ai trouvé ici

Bonne soirée   :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Y avait un billet sur le planet d'un dev qui souhaitait que 4.2 soit stabilisée dans portage... après, il n'est pas tout seul à décider donc difficile de se dire si ça se fera ou pas.

Perso, j'attends la stabilisation  :Wink: 

----------

## jerep6

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Y avait un billet sur le planet d'un dev qui souhaitait que 4.2 soit stabilisée dans portage... après, il n'est pas tout seul à décider donc difficile de se dire si ça se fera ou pas.
> 
> Perso, j'attends la stabilisation 

 

Tu entends quoi par stabilisation ?

Si on regarde la road map de kde4.2, on en est même pas à la beta1.

----------

## Temet

Bah j'entends qu'elle soit stabilisée dans portable... après sa sortie bien sûr!

Pas comme 4.1 qui n'a jamais été stabilisée.

EDIT : http://blog.cryos.net/archives/189-KDE-4.1-Gentoo-Ebuilds.html , cf commentaire 2, d'un certain Temet  :Wink: 

----------

## Tony Clifton

Perso, j'essaierai KDE4 quand mes applis préférées seront de la partie (amarok, kaffeine, k3b,...)

----------

## geekounet

Perso je tourne avec qq apps KDE 4.1 là, genre Konqueror/Dolphin, Gwenview et surtout Okular, que je trouve excellent (sauf la recherche qui est chiante), et ça tourne plutôt bien.

Après nan, j'ai pas le bureau complet, je préfère mon Awesome  :Razz: 

----------

## technick

KDE 4... testé et très décevant, un coté Vista, beau mais pas fini, pas pratique, pas stable. L'impossibilité de poser mes icones de manière simple sur le bureau est pour moi élimimnatoire, au final il ne m'a rien apporté. Pour fini, ça m'a tellement cassé ma Gentoo pourtant stable depuis très longtemps que j'ai formaté mon disque systeme pour repartir sur une base saine. Prochain test de KDE4 sous vmware !

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

> Technick, tu exagères je trouve   :Confused: 

 *technick wrote:*   

> KDE 4... testé et très décevant, un coté Vista, beau mais pas fini, pas pratique, pas stable

 

Moi je le trouve stable quand même (entendre par là utilisable, certes j'ai bien des messages d'erreurs de temps en temps, mais ça reste utilisable), ensuite "pas fini", c'est tout à fait normal, le menu (raptor) n'est même pas encore prêt. Kde4 est tout nouveau... c'est sur qu'on est loin d'un kde-3.5.x.

ensuite "pas pratique" personnellement, je le trouve bien ce kde4   :Laughing: 

Pour le "pas stable" quelle version as-tu utilisé ? la 4.1.x ou la future 4.2 ? 

 *technick wrote:*   

>  L'impossibilité de poser mes icones de manière simple sur le bureau est pour moi élimimnatoire, au final il ne m'a rien apporté

 

Ben ça c'est juste ton ancienne habitude qui t'empêche d'utiliser correctement la nouvelle façon de procéder   :Wink: 

Moi je trouve ça excellent au contraire, au moins je n'ai plus un bureau tout rempli d'icônes et dossiers en tout genre  :Rolling Eyes: .

 *technick wrote:*   

> Pour fini, ça m'a tellement cassé ma Gentoo pourtant stable depuis très longtemps que j'ai formaté mon disque systeme pour repartir sur une base saine

 

Euh là par contre, c'est là que je ne comprends absolument pas   :Question: 

1- Qu'est ce que ça t'as cassé dans ta gentoo ? 

2- Réaction de winchosien: "dès qu'il y a un pet de travers, je formate et je prends pas le temps de comprendre comment "réparer"" alors que je suis sur qu'il n'y a rien à réparer, kde n'étant qu'une interface graphique au système, alors ?

----------

## Bapt

 *technick wrote:*   

> Pour fini, ça m'a tellement cassé ma Gentoo pourtant stable depuis très longtemps que j'ai formaté mon disque systeme pour repartir sur une base saine. Prochain test de KDE4 sous vmware !

 

En quoi ça peut te casser ta gentoo ??? 

pour le vmware... euh... il y a des trucs libre mieux gaulés et souvent plus performants... enfin je dis ça, je dis rien.

----------

## kwenspc

 *technick wrote:*   

> Prochain test de KDE4 sous vmware !

 

Je vais être gentil   :Twisted Evil: 

Regarde plutôt du côté de virtualbox ou qemu/kvm et les différents front-end.

----------

## zyprexa

Dans le genre risqué, je trouve qu'il y a pire :

- "kdeprefix" dans USE

- fichier séparé dans keywords et unmask

- sauvegarde du/des ~.kde

et en avant les tests ! Je l'ai installé ainsi et rapidement dégagé ensuite.

----------

## chris256

hello , 

Ca fait quelques jours que je tourne sous kde4-9999 ( overlay kde-crazy / layman) et c'est loin d'être inutilisable , c'est même devenu mon bureau par défaut.Bien sûr il y a quelques bugs mais rien de trés pénible, en tout cas je m'attendais à beaucoup plus d'instabilité . 

Grâce à "kdeprefix" j'ai même gardé un snapshot 4.1.72 au cas oû la version svn deviendrait inutilisabe .

----------

## technick

Hello,

 *Kazuya wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> Pour le "pas stable" quelle version as-tu utilisé ? la 4.1.x ou la future 4.2 ? 
> 
> 

 

La 4.1 le jour de son entrée dans portage.

 *Kazuya wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> Ben ça c'est juste ton ancienne habitude qui t'empêche d'utiliser correctement la nouvelle façon de procéder  
> 
> Moi je trouve ça excellent au contraire, au moins je n'ai plus un bureau tout rempli d'icônes et dossiers en tout genre .
> ...

 

J'aimerais que le systeme ne m'impose pas sa manière de travailler, qu'un groupe programmeur trouve ça mieux ok, qu'il considèrent que la planete doit donc changer ses habitudes non.

 *Kazuya wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> Euh là par contre, c'est là que je ne comprends absolument pas  
> 
> 1- Qu'est ce que ça t'as cassé dans ta gentoo ? 
> ...

 

1-Je ne me souviens plus, je tournais en rond dans portage entre des icompatibilités diverses et qu'en plus je n'avais pas utilisé "kdeprefix"

2-Je travaille sur windows j'ai surement de mauvaises habitudes  :Smile:  (sachant quand meme que linux a tourné à l'époque sur mon dx2 66 flambant neuf, je ne débute pas) mais je pense qu'entre 5 jours à y passer toutes mes soirées et 1 nuit à laisser tout recompiler je choisi assez vite. Possible ne veux pas dire qu'on a envie d'y passer sa vie !

Bref mauvaise impression en ce qui *me* concerne. 

Quand à vmware, c'est celui qui tourne le mieux et aussi celui avec lequel je travaille. Libre à tous d'en préférer un autre aussi.

technick

ps: j'avais aussi de forts rallentissements, probablement un probleme Nvidia à ce que j'ai cru comprendre mais ça faisait un probleme de plus et de trop.

----------

## CryoGen

Bah perso je suis sur les ebuilds live de l'overlay kde-crazy  :Very Happy: 

Ca fait déjà un moment que je n'ai plus que kde4  :Smile: 

Bon amarok2 n'est pas encore au niveau de amarok1.4 mais ca marche déjà pas mal.

----------

## loopx

Portage officiel et KDE4.1.3, je le trouve bien mais sur Gentoo, j'ai pas mal de souci :

- amarok plante dès que j'utilise le mode aléatoire (et démarre plus, faut virer la conf)

- impossible de démarrer kde4 en user simple (suis en root sous X :'()

Sinon, dernièrement, dolphin montais correctement mes disques  :Smile:    donc ca avance mais sur Kubuntu, j'ai quand même beaucoup moins de souci.

----------

## CryoGen

La version de portage est vraiment outdated et mal intégrée. Les overlay kde-testing et crazy sont réalisés par l'équipe kde de gentoo justement pour avoir une intégration propre dans l'arbre  :Smile: 

----------

## lmarcini

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Bah perso je suis sur les ebuilds live de l'overlay kde-crazy 
> 
> Ca fait déjà un moment que je n'ai plus que kde4 
> 
> Bon amarok2 n'est pas encore au niveau de amarok1.4 mais ca marche déjà pas mal.

 

Entièrement d'accord avec toi. KDE promet enfin d'être (bien) utilisable avec la version 4.2 (aucun problème chez moi pour le tronc principal issu de kde-live).

----------

